# Curt vs. Draw-tite



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Which hitch mount do you prefer? I need one soon.

I know they are equal in weight capacity, are both fully welded, etc. One has round tubing, and the other square.

Do you have a preference, one way or another? Do the holes match up on each (i.e., will one require more drilling than the other)?

Thanks


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

for a long time, we preferred installing drawtite, and hidden hitch, but now, i gotta say, we've had a couple of installs that curt had the only fit for, and we all agreed that the curt is a really nice hitch...slightly less expensive and looks good once installed.
my drawtite is rusted on my car after about 8 years...if that is worth anything.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Most hitches are pretty good these days. I have a Hidden Hitch on my car and it is nice.. I didn't want an OEM hitch as they only have 1 1/4" hitches and since all my stuff is 2" , I went aftermarket which is a stronger hitch anyway. I got it from E-trailer and they ship fast and have install vids too. Just a happy customer..


----------



## sock puppet (Nov 12, 2007)

I recenlty installed a Curt hitch on the wife's car and I was impressed with the quality. Installation was easy and the instructions were very good. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one again.

I bought it from Autoanything.com with a 15% discount and free shipping. It was by far the cheapest I could find.


----------



## hkenshin (Apr 7, 2008)

I put a curt on my mini, it's well built and very reasonably priced for something made in the usa. No drilling was required, just my torque wrench and an extra set of hands. Of course if you read the mini forums, there is a small manufacturer that states curt basically ripped off their design and undercut them. I don't know if it's true or not, but I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

You should try to see if you can find some photos of each installed for your particular application. When I was in the market, the Curt tucked up under the car much more than any of the others available. The result was a very clean install. 

I can also say that the two Curts that I've installed had what appeared to be a very nice powdercoated finish.

-D


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a Curt. I had to drill two holes for it to fit, and doing everything myself was a PITA, but I got it all done in under an hour. I've been very happy with it since. Great finish, good price, and pretty darn happy overall.


----------



## joey bennett (Dec 24, 2005)

just installed a curt on my 06 seinna mini van. all the holes lined up perfect. I also put a floor jack under it to jack it up then moved the hitch intill the holes lined up.10 min to install solo.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Curt had the only hitch where the bar between the frame rails wasn't 6" below my bumper. Tucks up nicely and you only see the receiver part of it. Curt is a quality unit.:thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

hkenshin said:


> I put a curt on my mini, it's well built and very reasonably priced for something made in the usa. No drilling was required, just my torque wrench and an extra set of hands. Of course if you read the mini forums, there is a small manufacturer that states curt basically ripped off their design and undercut them. I don't know if it's true or not, but I'm happy with my purchase.


Which company did they rip off of?

Good to know the Curt fits nicely on the Mini, any trimming done to the bumper? Pretty sure my next car will be a R56 JCW, but I need a hitch for my 1up rack.

I have a Curt hitch on my WRX wagon and love it, it was the cheapest around, sticks out much less than the OEM hitch, and zero fitment issues like with Drawtite when I researched hitches.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, I ended up ordering a Draw-Tite 24864 online today. It's a new model, specifically for 2012 Hyndai Elantra's. 

The reason I got this, and not a Curt, is that there's no drilling involved, and the heat shield will not need to be removed.

Thanks for all the answers.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

dirt farmer said:


> Well, I ended up ordering a Draw-Tite 24864 online today. It's a new model, specifically for 2012 Hyndai Elantra's.
> 
> The reason I got this, and not a Curt, is that there's no drilling involved, and the heat shield will not need to be removed.
> 
> Thanks for all the answers.


Awesome, good luck! Let us know how it works out


----------



## hkenshin (Apr 7, 2008)

eurospek said:


> Which company did they rip off of?
> 
> Good to know the Curt fits nicely on the Mini, any trimming done to the bumper? Pretty sure my next car will be a R56 JCW, but I need a hitch for my 1up rack.
> 
> I have a Curt hitch on my WRX wagon and love it, it was the cheapest around, sticks out much less than the OEM hitch, and zero fitment issues like with Drawtite when I researched hitches.


Sorry for thread jacking; No trimming needed to my bumper, but it does need to be removed. The hitch mount sticks out of where the optional rear fog would go. I don't have a turbo model which has a dual exhaust right above where the hitch mounts, so I'm not sure how the install on that is. Think it's more involved but I believe there is a solution. IIRC the company that claims they were ripped off is minidomore. Here's an old mtbr thread about mini hitches: http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/mini-cooper-s-hitch-371454.html


----------

